# The Green "Bottleopener" Stickshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to explore the stickshot design further and made a full blown ergo.

This time, I used a swing arm lever as the "fork", so looped bands can be exchanged in just a second. The grip is hollow, it holds like seven 16 mm lead balls - or a spare band set.

The frame is held in place with a neodyme magnet, but of course when you shoot you grip the whole thing and this is 100% safe.

It shoots real well, a quite unconventional slingshot, all in all.

The green came out way more bright than in real life, probably because of the flashlight. After the oil has been absorbed in full, I will apply some poly.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ingenious!!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Very cool great idea.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Could you post a blueprint of it joerg


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very cool design


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Nicely done as usual, Joerg. Add this to your collection of innovative designs. I'd better get some of my ideas off the paper into so wood before you come up with them.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool, I like the green color


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

wow this is awesome, I'd love a blueprint if you would be willing to post one.


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

thats pretty badass!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Cool, I like the green color


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Joerg my friend I believe only you could take a ...well a... "Stick" and make something so amazingly cool with it. Well done!!!!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome Joerg, Im currently trying to come up with a hunting (cough..._poaching)_ version of my stickshot!! Small and light with ammo storage, knife with gut hook and a firesteel incorporated.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have now polycoated it, a great shooter! One of my favorites.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

It does look the business!! Will there be a video?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm working on my regimen so I can shoot one of those in a few months.


----------



## 709hannah (Jan 23, 2011)

JoergS said:


> I wanted to explore the stickshot design further and made a full blown ergo.
> 
> This time, I used a swing arm lever as the "fork", so looped bands can be exchanged in just a second. The grip is hollow, it holds like seven 16 mm lead balls - or a spare band set.
> 
> ...


joerg - remember the knife/slingshot combo your friend is making...? why couldnt this be made on the handle of a survival knife? using 'bluejeans' micarta with the loop for the band shaped into the knife handle. those cheap chinese survival knives use a fork that clamps on....why use the fork...?


----------

